# Introducing myself



## Olly Buckle (May 19, 2007)

I started writing songs for a musician who did my horoscope a few years ago and told me that I was the perfect person to write lyrics for him, I have now progressed to short stories, poems and much more, to get a taste visit my website at www.ollybuckle.com.


----------



## Nickie (May 20, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2007)

Hi Olly,

Are you coming back here or just plugging your site? If you do come back, welcome aboard and good luck with your writing. I checked some of the fiction on your site and it could do with a little polishing in places, so why not post some here and see what happens?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Rob, of course I am plugging myself, aren't we all, If you were talking about the short stories I must agree with you, not my best format, in retrospect I always sound like a moralising old git. But I have been back, I put a song up earlier. Normally I compete for web access with my teenage daughter and wife which restricts me quite a lot, which is part of the reason I refered people to the site. Olly


----------



## The Backward OX (May 8, 2010)

just testing something.


----------



## MTMarshall (May 8, 2010)

Olly,  it must have something to do with your "progressed chart" since you've "progressed to short stories, poems and much more"........ I just couldn't resist the play on words... There is such a thing as a progressed chart in astrology not sure if you meant that interplay or not but I found it amusing and well done..... Welcome.... enjoyed your self-promoting here... Very nicely done... ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Sigg (May 8, 2010)

uhhh, Olly has been here for like 3 years, Ox just resurrected a really old thread.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 9, 2010)

Strange. It doesn't say 'blonde' in her profile. :-o


----------



## caelum (May 12, 2010)




----------



## JosephB (May 12, 2010)

Hello Olly and welcome to the forum! 

We used to have a guy here by that name, however, I'm sure you are far more talented and clever than he was.


----------



## KangTheMad (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, newcomer! I hope you like it here.


----------

